# Zebra Obliquiden Sexing



## cmb83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, is it possible that juvenile obliq's would show red on their belly if they were female? I have 5 in my tank and all are showing faint red on their belly. I'm concerned I didn't get any females. They are about 1.5-2 inches long. Could that be possible? Thanks for the input.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you got all males, they should be showing a little color by that size.


----------



## CichlidBreeder (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep the females have no color at all, so if you have a little color on them. Congrats they are boys


----------



## fresh_waters (Jan 4, 2012)

I have two in a mix tank, one is very bright and the domimant one, the other has lost all its colour (had somebyellow, no red tho, both decent size about 4 inch), would that be a female or just the fish trying to look female to stop some of the alphas agression?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the subdominated males just show a female pattern to avoid being killed by the dominant.
xris


----------



## fresh_waters (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thankyou, also is it normal for the dominsnt fish to just bully the other of its kind and none of the other different species in the tank? And because of this shud i seperate the two fish? Andbif i do which one shud be removed the aggressor or victim?? Thanks.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They'll seek out same species and other similar fish to harass, that's normal. If there isn't damage and the chased fish is eating, I'd leave them. If not, I'd take out the ugly one!


----------

